# Whittle V8



## Steve_Withnell (Jul 9, 2011)

After finishing my Stuart Victoria, an old friend or 2 egged me on to have a crack at the Whittle V8...

I'm blogging progress here - http://whittlev8.wordpress.com/

Progress is dreadfully slow  The advice I was given was to make the crank first as it would be all downhill from there!  Six months in I've scrapped my first attempt and I'm about 80% done on the second attempt!

Steve


----------



## GRAYHIL (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Steve
I have made a Whittle V8 to the plans from model engineer but to date have had no luck getting it to run. ???
There seems to be a lot of confusion over wether the camshaft is drawn correctly but I made it to the drawings, maybe that's why it will not run.
I have checked the firing order and valve openings and sequence but they seem OK.
Best of luck with your endeavour.
Graham


----------



## metalmad (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking good Steve
Pete
The whittle is a classic!!


----------



## Rob.Barrett (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Steve,

I managed to scrap a few cranks before I ended up machining most of it in the milling machine and just finished it off in the lathe.

Keep us posted.
Rob


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking crank. 
gbritnell


----------



## T70MkIII (Jul 26, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your build progress, Steve - the Whittle is a beautiful looking engine. Love the idea of the magnetic magnifier - I'll have to try and get/adapt one here in Oz.


----------



## Drei (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry iif its a noob question but why are the small ends of the conneting rods one side longer than the other? maybe to have each opposing clinders in the same center and if so is this important?

Thanks 
Andrei


----------



## GRAYHIL (Aug 1, 2011)

Its important as the C/L of the _cylinder_ and _crankshaft con rod bearing_ are not in line.
Graham


----------



## Drei (Aug 2, 2011)

can you explain youre self more....please

Andrei


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Aug 2, 2011)

The center of the crank journal is not on center of the piston bore.


----------



## walnotr (Aug 2, 2011)

This should give you an idea of how the parts fit together in relation to each other. BTW, the rods are all the same length. (miss read the post). You can see how the small ends are offset in the pistons.


----------



## Drei (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures and info, i understood the layout. But why are they offset, and is it important to design the engine with that offset (because of what)? 
Sorry if i am not using the right words to explain my self 

Thanks 
Andrei


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Aug 3, 2011)

It helps keep the piston square in the bore.


----------



## GRAYHIL (Aug 3, 2011)

The cylinder heads are offset fore and aft by 1/8" to be able to fit in all the valve gear etc on such a small engine.
Graham


----------



## xpylonracer (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Steve
Good luck with the crankshaft, I have started my 3rd attempt, like Rob I am now using the milling machine for the offset journals. Work ceased at the moment for a Summer break. 
Rgds, Marcus


----------



## Stich (Aug 14, 2013)

GRAYHIL said:


> Hi Steve
> I have made a Whittle V8 to the plans from model engineer but to date have had no luck getting it to run. ???
> There seems to be a lot of confusion over wether the camshaft is drawn correctly but I made it to the drawings, maybe that's why it will not run.
> I have checked the firing order and valve openings and sequence but they seem OK.
> ...


Graham
I am a new member and was just looking over the posts on the Whittle V8 i have made my one to the ME double size. It has been set up with spark ignition and is very easy to start by hand . I was wondering if you ever got yours up and running?
Stich NZ


----------



## Johnyb (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi.
Are there blueprints for this engine and for double the size.
Just want to have a look but won't be making anything like this for a long time.
Thanks John.


----------



## gmac (Aug 20, 2013)

John;
Go to Yahoo Groups and search for the Whittle V8 Group. Look under Files and you'll find the drawings and build notes (two parts).
Garry


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Aug 20, 2013)

These seem to be all over in the public domain.

If the admin doesn't agree then please remove.

Here ya go: 

View attachment Whittle-V8 10cc COMBINEDAdobe9.pdf


----------

